
Korma - a git based blogging engine - _pius
http://github.com/sandal/korma/tree/master
======
drblue
This looks like a less powerful engine than jekyll
(<http://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/tree/master>), the git based blogging
engine available to github users.

Cool that it is only 230 lines, though.

~~~
_pius
Unless things changed in the latest version, Jekyll's not git-powered _per se_
, it's just a website generator that Github has hooked up to a post-commit
hook on users' pages repositories.

------
catfish
Korma - A delicious sauce I pour over my rice and lentils...

;)

